# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 Micro-Box Team Products 释享饲 :  11 July 2016 - Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.5 - ALL WORLD FIRST !!

## mohamed73

*11 July 2016 - Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.5 - ALL WORLD FIRST !!*     *ALCATEL & VODAFONE CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI and PID or SECRO NEW MODELS ADDED:*  *
- VODAFONE Smart Mini 7  - WORLD FIRST !
- VODAFONE VDF-300  - WORLD FIRST !
- ALCATEL OT-4017A  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4017D  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4017F  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4017X  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034A  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034D  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034E  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034F  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034G  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034M  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034N  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-4034X  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010D  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010E  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010G  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010S  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010U  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5010X  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045A  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045D  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045G  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045J  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045T  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045X  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-5045Y  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-V300  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-V500  - WORLD FIRST ! 
- ALCATEL OT-V501  - WORLD FIRST !    
Added more than 400 NEW PROVIDER IDs!   *      
LINKS : *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*      *PLEASE LOOK OUR LAST NEWS :*   *10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY PRICES :*  10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  *HTC PRO 2 Become STANDALONE :*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------


## mohamed73

DONT FORGET !!!       
                ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----     *
Dear MICRO-BOX users  
for our 10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY !!!! 
we will offer you the BEST PRICE EVER MADE !*    *10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!*  
MICROBOX FULL ACTIVATED - *100 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
MICRO-DONGLE - *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
HTC PRO 2 CABLE - *30 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
HTC     - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Alcatel - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
LG/ZTE  - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
BB      - *10 Euros*   &   BB MEP0 - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Sagem/SE - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
1y Supp - *10 Euros*  &   2y Supp - *20 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
1y FULL - *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
MAGMA - *50 Usd*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
INFINITY - *50 Usd*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
SLBOX - BASIC *20 Euros*   &   FULL *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   
BR
Julvir 
NB : LIMITED OFFER !! 10 WEEKS ONLY

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-1035d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalge1,2balge1,2calge1,2dalge1,2ealge1 *secro:* x2b1tjg0ay00  *ot-2012g*
  Code: *pids:* 2apwgb1,2bpwgb1,2cpwgb1,2dpwgb1,2epwgb1 *secro:* x5d3kae7as00  *ot-4017a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavgt1,2aavni1,2aavsv1,2ac9jm1,2acijm1,2atlcl1,2bavgt1,2bavni1,2bavsv1,2bc9jm1 2bcijm1,2bcijm1,2btlcl1,2cavgt1,2cavni1,2cavsv1,2cc9jm1,2ccijm1,2ctlcl1,2davgt1 2davni1,2davni1,2davsv1,2dc9jm1,2dcijm1,2dtlcl1,2eavgt1,2eavni1,2eavsv1,2ec9jm1 2ecijm1,2ecijm1,2etlcl1 *secro:* xbl0nq01az10,xbl0nv06az10,xbl0op00az10,xbl0op01az10,xbl0oy00az10,xbl0ph00az10,xbl0pu00az10  *ot-4017d*
  Code: *pids:* 2argwa1,2brgwa1,2crgwa1,2drgwa1,2ergwa1 *secro:* xbl0d101az20  *ot-4017f*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalbr1,2aalbr2,2aalmx1,2aavbr1,2aavbr2,2aoibr1,2atlbr1,2atlbr2,2balbr1,2balbr2 2balmx1,2balmx1,2bavbr1,2bavbr2,2boibr1,2btlbr1,2btlbr2,2calbr1,2calbr2,2calmx1 2cavbr1,2cavbr1,2cavbr2,2coibr1,2ctlbr1,2ctlbr2,2dalbr1,2dalbr2,2dalmx1,2davbr1 2davbr2,2davbr2,2doibr1,2dtlbr1,2dtlbr2,2ealbr1,2ealbr2,2ealmx1,2eavbr1,2eavbr2 2eoibr1,2eoibr1,2etlbr1,2etlbr2,paalbr1,paavbr1,paoibr1,patlbr1,pbalbr1,pbavbr1 pboibr1,pboibr1,pbtlbr1,pcalbr1,pcavbr1,pcoibr1,pctlbr1,pdalbr1,pdavbr1,pdoibr1 pdtlbr1,pdtlbr1,pealbr1,peavbr1,peoibr1,petlbr1 *secro:* xbl02d00az20,xbl0ge00az20,xbl0ge01az20,xbl0mj04az20,xbl0pz02az20,xbl0qp01az20  *ot-4017x*
  Code: *pids:* 2argte1,2atuau1,2avihi1,2brgte1,2btuau1,2bvihi1,2crgte1,2ctuau1,2cvihi1,2drgte1 2dtuau1,2dtuau1,2dvihi1,2ergte1,2etuau1,2evihi1 *secro:* xbl0e104az10,xbl0od02az10,xbl0od03az10,xbl0wv00az10  *ot-4034a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavcr1,2aavhn1,2amvsv1,2bavcr1,2bavhn1,2bmvsv1 *secro:* x3d0ns00bs10,x3d0nt07bs10,x3d0ow03bs10  *ot-4034d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalbd1,2aale11,2aale31,2aalfr1,2aalgb1,2aalie1,2aalnd1,2aalru1,2aalua1,2aalwa1 2aalwe1,2aalwe1,2abgkz1,2abyfr1,2amsam1,2argpl1,2argro1,2balbd1,2bale11,2bale31 2balfr1,2balfr1,2balgb1,2balie1,2balnd1,2balru1,2balua1,2balwa1,2balwe1,2bbgkz1 2bbyfr1,2bbyfr1,2bmsam1,2brgpl1,2brgro1,2calbd1,2cale11,2cale31,2calfr1,2calgb1 2calie1,2calie1,2calnd1,2calru1,2calua1,2calwa1,2calwe1,2cbgkz1,2cbyfr1,2cmsam1 2crgpl1,2crgpl1,2crgro1,2dalbd1,2dale11,2dale31,2dalfr1,2dalgb1,2dalie1,2dalnd1 2dalru1,2dalru1,2dalua1,2dalwa1,2dalwe1,2dbgkz1,2dbyfr1,2dmsam1,2drgpl1,2drgro1 2ealbd1,2ealbd1,2eale11,2eale31,2ealfr1,2ealgb1,2ealie1,2ealnd1,2ealru1,2ealua1 2ealwa1,2ealwa1,2ealwe1,2ebgkz1,2ebyfr1,2emsam1,2ergpl1,2ergro1,2galbd1,2gale11 2gale31,2gale31,2galfr1,2galgb1,2galie1,2galnd1,2galru1,2galua1,2galwa1,2galwe1 2gbgkz1,2gbgkz1,2gbyfr1,2gmsam1,2grgpl1,2grgro1,2jalbd1,2jale11,2jale31,2jalfr1 2jalgb1,2jalgb1,2jalie1,2jalnd1,2jalru1,2jalua1,2jalwa1,2jalwe1,2jbgkz1,2jbyfr1 2jmsam1,2jmsam1,2jrgpl1,2jrgro1 *secro:* x3d0a400bs20,x3d0a401bs20,x3d0a600bs20,x3d0a601bs20,x3d0ca01bs20,x3d0cc02bs20,x3d0ck01bs20,x3d0dj03bs20,x3d0ed01bs20 x3d0ed01bs20,x3d0hm01bs20,x3d0hn01bs20,x3d0l500bs20,x3d0l501bs20,x3d0lr01bs20,x3d0ls02bs20,x3d0lt00bs20,x3d0se00bs20 x3d0se00bs20,x3d0se02bs20,x3d0vz00bs20  *ot-4034e*
  Code: *pids:* 2adhmy1,2bdhmy1,paalbr1,pbalbr1 *secro:* x3d0ge00bs20,x3d0ge01bs20,x3d0kv00bs20  *ot-4034f*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalae1,2aalap1,2aaldz1,2aalpk1,2aalsg1,2balae1,2balap1,2baldz1,2balpk1,2balsg1 2calae1,2calae1,2calap1,2caldz1,2calpk1,2calsg1,2falae1,2falap1,2faldz1,2falpk1 2falsg1,2falsg1,2galae1,2galap1,2galdz1,2galpk1,2galsg1 *secro:* x3d0hm00bs20,x3d0sm01bs20,x3d0v402bs20  *ot-4034g*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalmx1,2ac9jmd,2ac9svd,2acijm1,2aeecl1,2argdo1,2argdo3,2balmx1,2bc9jmd,2bc9svd 2bcijm1,2bcijm1,2beecl1,2brgdo1,2brgdo3,2falmx1,2fc9jmd,2fc9svd,2fcijm1,2feecl1 2frgdo1,2frgdo1,2frgdo3,2galmx1,2gc9jmd,2gc9svd,2gcijm1,2geecl1,2grgdo1,2grgdo3 *secro:* x3d0gd00bs10,x3d0nj01bs10,x3d0op02bs10,x3d0pg00bs10,x3d0pg03bs10,x3d0pu02bs10,x3d0qm00bs10  *ot-4034m*
  Code: *pids:* 2argte3,2brgte3,2hrgte3 *secro:* x3d0x104bs10  *ot-4034n*
  Code: *pids:* 2argsn3,2argwa3,2argwb3,2brgsn3,2brgwa3,2brgwb3,2hrgsn3,2hrgwa3,2hrgwb3 *secro:* x3d0d105bs20,x3d0d202bs20,x3d0sn02bs20  *ot-4034x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalgb1,2aalib1,2aalnd1,2ac9pc1,2ampbg1,2amwie1,2amwiek,2aobgb2,2apmpt1,2apzie1 2argch1,2argch1,2arges3,2argmc3,2atbmk1,2atbpl1,2atmcv1,2atnhu1,2atwgb1,2avdmk1 2avihi1,2avihi1,2avnrs1,2avrgb1,2awnit1,2balgb1,2balib1,2balnd1,2bc9pc1,2bmpbg1 2bmwie1,2bmwie1,2bmwiek,2bobgb2,2bpmpt1,2bpzie1,2brgch1,2brges3,2brgmc3,2btbmk1 2btbpl1,2btbpl1,2btmcv1,2btnhu1,2btwgb1,2bvdmk1,2bvihi1,2bvnrs1,2bvrgb1,2bwnit1 2calgb1,2calgb1,2calib1,2calnd1,2cc9pc1,2cmpbg1,2cmwie1,2cmwiek,2cobgb2,2cpmpt1 2cpzie1,2cpzie1,2crgch1,2crges3,2crgmc3,2ctbmk1,2ctbpl1,2ctmcv1,2ctnhu1,2ctwgb1 2cvdmk1,2cvdmk1,2cvihi1,2cvnrs1,2cvrgb1,2cwnit1,2dalgb1,2dalib1,2dalnd1,2dc9pc1 2dmpbg1,2dmpbg1,2dmwie1,2dmwiek,2dobgb2,2dpmpt1,2dpzie1,2drgch1,2drges3,2drgmc3 2dtbmk1,2dtbmk1,2dtbpl1,2dtmcv1,2dtnhu1,2dtwgb1,2dvdmk1,2dvihi1,2dvnrs1,2dvrgb1 2dwnit1,2dwnit1,2ealgb1,2ealib1,2ealnd1,2ec9pc1,2empbg1,2emwie1,2emwiek,2eobgb2 2epmpt1,2epmpt1,2epzie1,2ergch1,2erges3,2ergmc3,2etbmk1,2etbpl1,2etmcv1,2etnhu1 2etwgb1,2etwgb1,2evdmk1,2evihi1,2evnrs1,2evrgb1,2ewnit1,2galgb1,2galib1,2galnd1 2gc9pc1,2gc9pc1,2gmpbg1,2gmwie1,2gmwiek,2gobgb2,2gpmpt1,2gpzie1,2grgch1,2grges3 2grgmc3,2grgmc3,2gtbmk1,2gtbpl1,2gtmcv1,2gtnhu1,2gtwgb1,2gvdmk1,2gvihi1,2gvnrs1 2gvrgb1,2gvrgb1,2gwnit1,2jalgb1,2jalib1,2jalnd1,2jc9pc1,2jmpbg1,2jmwie1,2jmwiek 2jobgb2,2jobgb2,2jpmpt1,2jpzie1,2jrgch1,2jrges3,2jrgmc3,2jtbmk1,2jtbpl1,2jtmcv1 2jtnhu1,2jtnhu1,2jtwgb1,2jvdmk1,2jvihi1,2jvnrs1,2jvrgb1,2jwnit1 *secro:* x3d0ae01bs10,x3d0c103bs10,x3d0cb00bs10,x3d0cd06bs10,x3d0cf01bs10,x3d0ch02bs10,x3d0cm00bs10,x3d0cn00bs10,x3d0cp00bs10 x3d0cp00bs10,x3d0cr00bs10,x3d0cv04bs10,x3d0cx00bs10,x3d0db00bs10,x3d0dv00bs10,x3d0ee00bs10,x3d0eh01bs10,x3d0eq00bs10 x3d0eq00bs10,x3d0ev00bs10,x3d0jb05bs10,x3d0jz00bs10,x3d0oz00bs10,x3d0wv00bs10  *ot-5010d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalbd1,2aalbn1,2aalby1,2aale11,2aale31,2aalge1,2aalie1,2aalin1,2aalmy1,2aalnd1 2aalru1,2aalru1,2aaltm1,2aalua1,2aalwe1,2avnrs1,2balbd1,2balbn1,2balby1,2bale11 2bale31,2bale31,2balge1,2balie1,2balin1,2balmy1,2balnd1,2balru1,2baltm1,2balua1 2balwe1,2balwe1,2bvnrs1,2calbd1,2calbn1,2calby1,2cale11,2cale31,2calge1,2calie1 2calin1,2calin1,2calmy1,2calnd1,2calru1,2caltm1,2calua1,2calwe1,2cvnrs1,2galbd1 2galbn1,2galbn1,2galby1,2gale11,2gale31,2galge1,2galie1,2galin1,2galmy1,2galnd1 2galru1,2galru1,2galtm1,2galua1,2galwe1,2gvnrs1,2halbd1,2halbn1,2halby1,2hale11 2hale31,2hale31,2halge1,2halie1,2halin1,2halmy1,2halnd1,2halru1,2haltm1,2halua1 2halwe1,2halwe1,2hvnrs1,2jalbd1,2jalbn1,2jalby1,2jale11,2jale31,2jalge1,2jalie1 2jalin1,2jalin1,2jalmy1,2jalnd1,2jalru1,2jaltm1,2jalua1,2jalwe1,2jvnrs1,2oalbd1 2oalbn1,2oalbn1,2oalby1,2oale11,2oale31,2oalge1,2oalie1,2oalin1,2oalmy1,2oalnd1 2oalru1,2oalru1,2oaltm1,2oalua1,2oalwe1,2ovnrs1,2talbd1,2talbn1,2talby1,2tale11 2tale31,2tale31,2talge1,2talie1,2talin1,2talmy1,2talnd1,2talru1,2taltm1,2talua1 2talwe1,2talwe1,2tvnrs1,2ualbd1,2ualbn1,2ualby1,2uale11,2uale31,2ualge1,2ualie1 2ualin1,2ualin1,2ualmy1,2ualnd1,2ualru1,2ualtm1,2ualua1,2ualwe1,2uvnrs1,2valbd1 2valbn1,2valbn1,2valby1,2vale11,2vale31,2valge1,2valie1,2valin1,2valmy1,2valnd1 2valru1,2valru1,2valtm1,2valua1,2valwe1,2vvnrs1 *secro:* x5e0a400bs20,x5e0a600bs20,x5e0ee00bs20,x5e0h501bs20,x5e0he00bs20,x5e0hn01bs20,x5e0ki00bs20,x5e0kw00bs20,x5e0l501bs20 x5e0l501bs20,x5e0ls00bs20,x5e0lt00bs20,x5e0rb00bs20,x5e0se00bs20,x5e0vt00bs20,x5e0vz00bs20  *ot-5010e*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalph1,2balph1,2calph1,2galph1,2halph1,2jalph1,2oalph1,2talph1,2ualph1,2valph1 paalbr1,paalbr1,pbalbr1,pcalbr1,pgalbr1,phalbr1,pjalbr1 *secro:* x5e0bf02bs20,x5e0ge00bs20  *ot-5010g*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavco3,2aeecl1,2atgmx1,2atlmx2,2bavco3,2beecl1,2btgmx1,2btlmx2,2cavco3,2ceecl1 2ctgmx1,2ctgmx1,2ctlmx2,2gavco3,2geecl1,2gtgmx1,2gtlmx2,2havco3,2heecl1,2htgmx1 2htlmx2,2htlmx2,2javco3,2jeecl1,2jtgmx1,2jtlmx2,2oavco3,2oeecl1,2otgmx1,2otlmx2 2tavco3,2tavco3,2teecl1,2ttgmx1,2ttlmx2,2uavco3,2ueecl1,2utgmx1,2utlmx2,2vavco3 2veecl1,2veecl1,2vtgmx1,2vtlmx2 *secro:* x5e0mv08bs10,x5e0nh03bs10,x5e0p504bs10,x5e0pg00bs10

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-5010s*
  Code: *pids:* 2a1wcl1,2aavcl3,2b1wcl1,2bavcl3,2c1wcl1,2cavcl3,2g1wcl1,2gavcl3,2h1wcl1,2havcl3 2j1wcl1,2j1wcl1,2javcl3,2o1wcl1,2oavcl3,2t1wcl1,2tavcl3,2u1wcl1,2uavcl3,2v1wcl1 2vavcl3,2vavcl3 *secro:* x5e0mg07bs10,x5e0pf01bs10  *ot-5010u*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalae1,2aalap1,2aalav1,2aaldz1,2aalpk1,2balae1,2balap1,2balav1,2baldz1,2balpk1 2calae1,2calae1,2calap1,2calav1,2caldz1,2calpk1,2galae1,2galap1,2galav1,2galdz1 2galpk1,2galpk1,2halae1,2halap1,2halav1,2haldz1,2halpk1,2jalae1,2jalap1,2jalav1 2jaldz1,2jaldz1,2jalpk1,2oalae1,2oalap1,2oalav1,2oaldz1,2oalpk1,2talae1,2talap1 2talav1,2talav1,2taldz1,2talpk1,2ualae1,2ualap1,2ualav1,2ualdz1,2ualpk1,2valae1 2valap1,2valap1,2valav1,2valdz1,2valpk1 *secro:* x5e0hm00bs20,x5e0v400bs20  *ot-5010x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aaleu1,2aalgb1,2as7ba1,2as7rs1,2atmcv1,2atmst1,2atnhu1,2atwie1,2avdmk1,2avihi1 2avnhr1,2avnhr1,2avrgb1,2baleu1,2balgb1,2bs7ba1,2bs7rs1,2btmcv1,2btmst1,2btnhu1 2btwie1,2btwie1,2bvdmk1,2bvihi1,2bvnhr1,2bvrgb1,2caleu1,2calgb1,2cs7ba1,2cs7rs1 2ctmcv1,2ctmcv1,2ctmst1,2ctnhu1,2ctwie1,2cvdmk1,2cvihi1,2cvnhr1,2cvrgb1,2galeu1 2galgb1,2galgb1,2gs7ba1,2gs7rs1,2gtmcv1,2gtmst1,2gtnhu1,2gtwie1,2gvdmk1,2gvihi1 2gvnhr1,2gvnhr1,2gvrgb1,2haleu1,2halgb1,2hs7ba1,2hs7rs1,2htmcv1,2htmst1,2htnhu1 2htwie1,2htwie1,2hvdmk1,2hvihi1,2hvnhr1,2hvrgb1,2jaleu1,2jalgb1,2js7ba1,2js7rs1 2jtmcv1,2jtmcv1,2jtmst1,2jtnhu1,2jtwie1,2jvdmk1,2jvihi1,2jvnhr1,2jvrgb1,2oaleu1 2oalgb1,2oalgb1,2os7ba1,2os7rs1,2otmcv1,2otmst1,2otnhu1,2otwie1,2ovdmk1,2ovihi1 2ovnhr1,2ovnhr1,2ovrgb1,2taleu1,2talgb1,2ts7ba1,2ts7rs1,2ttmcv1,2ttmst1,2ttnhu1 2ttwie1,2ttwie1,2tvdmk1,2tvihi1,2tvnhr1,2tvrgb1,2ualeu1,2ualgb1,2us7ba1,2us7rs1 2utmcv1,2utmcv1,2utmst1,2utnhu1,2utwie1,2uvdmk1,2uvihi1,2uvnhr1,2uvrgb1,2valeu1 2valgb1,2valgb1,2vs7ba1,2vs7rs1,2vtmcv1,2vtmst1,2vtnhu1,2vtwie1,2vvdmk1,2vvihi1 2vvnhr1,2vvnhr1,2vvrgb1 *secro:* x5e0aa00bs10,x5e0ae00bs10,x5e0cd03bs10,x5e0cg01bs10,x5e0cp00bs10,x5e0cs00bs10,x5e0cv00bs10,x5e0ek00bs10,x5e0el00bs10 x5e0el00bs10,x5e0er00bs10,x5e0ev00bs10,x5e0wv00bs10  *ot-5017d*
  Code: *pids:* 2amncm1,2bmncm1,2cmncm1,2dmncm1,2emncm1,2fmncm1 *secro:* x1b0dt00bp20  *ot-5017o*
  Code: *pids:* 2aldus1 *secro:* x1b0ok07bp10  *ot-5045a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavco3,2ac9jmd,2ac9svd,2bavco3,2bc9jmd,2bc9svd,2cavco3,2cc9jmd,2cc9svd,2davco3 2dc9jmd,2dc9jmd,2dc9svd,2eavco3,2ec9jmd,2ec9svd,2gavco3,2gc9jmd,2gc9svd,2havco3 2hc9jmd,2hc9jmd,2hc9svd,2javco3,2jc9jmd,2jc9svd,2kavco3,2kc9jmd,2kc9svd *secro:* x7e0nh06bp10,x7e0op01bp10,x7e0qm00bp10  *ot-5045d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalae1,2aalap1,2aale11,2aale31,2aalmy1,2aalnd1,2aalph1,2aalpk1,2aaltn1,2aalwe1 2abgru1,2abgru1,2aogtn3,2balae1,2balap1,2bale11,2bale31,2balmy1,2balnd1,2balph1 2balpk1,2balpk1,2baltn1,2balwe1,2bbgru1,2bogtn3,2calae1,2calap1,2cale11,2cale31 2calmy1,2calmy1,2calnd1,2calph1,2calpk1,2caltn1,2calwe1,2cbgru1,2cogtn3,2dalae1 2dalap1,2dalap1,2dale11,2dale31,2dalmy1,2dalnd1,2dalph1,2dalpk1,2daltn1,2dalwe1 2dbgru1,2dbgru1,2dogtn3,2falae1,2falap1,2fale11,2fale31,2falmy1,2falnd1,2falph1 2falpk1,2falpk1,2faltn1,2falwe1,2fbgru1,2fogtn3,2kalae1,2kalap1,2kale11,2kale31 2kalmy1,2kalmy1,2kalnd1,2kalph1,2kalpk1,2kaltn1,2kalwe1,2kbgru1,2kogtn3,2lalae1 2lalap1,2lalap1,2lale11,2lale31,2lalmy1,2lalnd1,2lalph1,2lalpk1,2laltn1,2lalwe1 2lbgru1,2lbgru1,2logtn3,2malae1,2malap1,2male11,2male31,2malmy1,2malnd1,2malph1 2malpk1,2malpk1,2maltn1,2malwe1,2mbgru1,2mogtn3,2nalae1,2nalap1,2nale11,2nale31 2nalmy1,2nalmy1,2nalnd1,2nalph1,2nalpk1,2naltn1,2nalwe1,2nbgru1,2nogtn3 *secro:* x7e0a400bp20,x7e0a600bp20,x7e0bf01bp20,x7e0cc00bp20,x7e0cc04bp20,x7e0hm00bp20,x7e0kw00bp20,x7e0l500bp20,x7e0l505bp20 x7e0l505bp20,x7e0og00bp20,x7e0v400bp20,x7e0vz00bp20  *ot-5045g*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavcl3,2aavpe3,2aeecl1,2bavcl3,2bavpe3,2beecl1,2cavcl3,2cavpe3,2ceecl1,2davcl3 2davpe3,2davpe3,2deecl1,2eavcl3,2eavpe3,2eeecl1,2gavcl3,2gavpe3,2geecl1,2havcl3 2havpe3,2havpe3,2heecl1,2javcl3,2javpe3,2jeecl1,2kavcl3,2kavpe3,2keecl1 *secro:* x7e0pf01bp10,x7e0pf03bp10,x7e0pg01bp10,x7e0pg03bp10,x7e0pm01bp10  *ot-5045j*
  Code: *pids:* paalbr1,paoibr1,pbalbr1,pboibr1,pcalbr1,pcoibr1,pdalbr1,pdoibr1,pealbr1,peoibr1 pgalbr1,pgalbr1,pgoibr1,phalbr1,phoibr1,pjalbr1,pjoibr1,pkalbr1,pkoibr1 *secro:* x7e0ge00bp20,x7e0mj00bp20  *ot-5045t*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalin1,2asaph1,2balin1,2bsaph1,2calin1,2halin1,2kalin1,2palin1 *secro:* x7e0ki00bp20,x7e0ss00bp20  *ot-5045x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalit1,2aalnd1,2aalpl1,2agomt1,2amwie1,2amwiek,2argpl1,2atbcz1,2atbhr1,2atbme1 2atbmk1,2atbmk1,2atnrs1,2avdmk1,2awnit3,2balit1,2balnd1,2balpl1,2bgomt1,2bmwie1 2bmwiek,2bmwiek,2brgpl1,2btbcz1,2btbhr1,2btbme1,2btbmk1,2btnrs1,2bvdmk1,2bwnit3 2calit1,2calit1,2calnd1,2calpl1,2cgomt1,2cmwie1,2cmwiek,2crgpl1,2ctbcz1,2ctbhr1 2ctbme1,2ctbme1,2ctbmk1,2ctnrs1,2cvdmk1,2cwnit3,2dalit1,2dalnd1,2dalpl1,2dgomt1 2dmwie1,2dmwie1,2dmwiek,2drgpl1,2dtbcz1,2dtbhr1,2dtbme1,2dtbmk1,2dtnrs1,2dvdmk1 2dwnit3,2dwnit3,2falit1,2falnd1,2falpl1,2fgomt1,2fmwie1,2fmwiek,2frgpl1,2ftbcz1 2ftbhr1,2ftbhr1,2ftbme1,2ftbmk1,2ftnrs1,2fvdmk1,2fwnit3,2kalit1,2kalnd1,2kalpl1 2kgomt1,2kgomt1,2kmwie1,2kmwiek,2krgpl1,2ktbcz1,2ktbhr1,2ktbme1,2ktbmk1,2ktnrs1 2kvdmk1,2kvdmk1,2kwnit3,2lalit1,2lalnd1,2lalpl1,2lgomt1,2lmwie1,2lmwiek,2lrgpl1 2ltbcz1,2ltbcz1,2ltbhr1,2ltbme1,2ltbmk1,2ltnrs1,2lvdmk1,2lwnit3,2malit1,2malnd1 2malpl1,2malpl1,2mgomt1,2mmwie1,2mmwiek,2mrgpl1,2mtbcz1,2mtbhr1,2mtbme1,2mtbmk1 2mtnrs1,2mtnrs1,2mvdmk1,2mwnit3,2nalit1,2nalnd1,2nalpl1,2ngomt1,2nmwie1,2nmwiek 2nrgpl1,2nrgpl1,2ntbcz1,2ntbhr1,2ntbme1,2ntbmk1,2ntnrs1,2nvdmk1,2nwnit3 *secro:* x7e0al01bp10,x7e0as00bp10,x7e0cl04bp10,x7e0cm02bp10,x7e0cv00bp10,x7e0db00bp10,x7e0ef00bp10,x7e0eo02bp10,x7e0fc00bp10 x7e0fc00bp10,x7e0fe00bp10,x7e0fh00bp10,x7e0fm00bp10,x7e0go00bp10,x7e0jz01bp10  *ot-5045y*
  Code: *pids:* 2argfr3,2argro3,2brgfr3,2brgro3 *secro:* x7e0cf01bp10,x7e0cr01bp10  *ot-7041x*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdes1,2avdhu1,2avdza2,2bvdes1,2bvdhu1,2bvdza2,2cvdes1,2cvdhu1,2cvdza2,2evdes1 2evdhu1,2evdhu1,2evdza2,2fvdes1,2fvdhu1,2fvdza2,2gvdes1,2gvdhu1,2gvdza2,2jvdza2 2kvdza2,2kvdza2 *secro:* x1a0fh01ar10,x1a0fs01ar10,x1a0fz01ar10  *ot-9010x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalhr1,2balhr1 *secro:* x1a0bb00bw00  *ot-v300*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdal1,2avdau1,2avdgb2,2avdgbk,2avdgr1,2avdhu1,2avdie1,2avdiek,2avdis1,2avdit1 2avdnl1,2avdnl1,2avdnz1,2avdnz2,2avdpc1,2avdpt1,2avdro1,2avdtz1,2avdza1,2avdzr1 2bvdal1,2bvdal1,2bvdau1,2bvdgb2,2bvdgbk,2bvdgr1,2bvdhu1,2bvdie1,2bvdiek,2bvdis1 2bvdit1,2bvdit1,2bvdnl1,2bvdnz1,2bvdnz2,2bvdpc1,2bvdpt1,2bvdro1,2bvdtz1,2bvdza1 2bvdzr1,2bvdzr1 *secro:* x3def660bs00,x3def760bs00,x3defa90bs00,x3defc60bs00,x3defd60bs00,x3deff60bs00,x3defg60bs00,x3defh60bs00,x3defj60bs00 x3defj60bs00,x3defl60bs00,x3defn60bs00,x3defp60bs00,x3defs60bs00,x3deft60bs00,x3delc61bs00,x3delg61bs00,x3drf641bs00 x3drf641bs00,x3drf741bs00,x3drf942bs00,x3drfc41bs00,x3drfd63bs00,x3drff41bs00,x3drfg40bs00,x3drfh41bs00,x3drfj40bs00 x3drfj40bs00,x3drfl41bs00,x3drfm40bs00,x3drfn40bs00,x3drfs40bs00,x3drft40bs00,x3drfu40bs00  *ot-v500*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdal1,2avdcz1,2avdes1,2avdgb1,2avdgb2,2avdgr1,2avdhu1,2avdie1,2avdis1,2avdit1 2avdnl1,2avdnl1,2avdpt1,2avdro1,2bvdal1,2bvdcz1,2bvdes1,2bvdgb1,2bvdgb2,2bvdgr1 2bvdhu1,2bvdhu1,2bvdie1,2bvdis1,2bvdit1,2bvdnl1,2bvdpt1,2bvdro1 *secro:* x8f9fc30bp00,x8f9fd60bp00,x8f9fe30bp00,x8f9ff80bp00,x8f9fg30bp00,x8f9fh61bp00,x8f9fk55bp00,x8f9fl30bp00,x8f9fn30bp00 x8f9fn30bp00,x8f9fs30bp00,x8f9ft30bp00,x8f9fu30bp00  *ot-v501*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdnz2,2bvdnz2 *secro:* x8f9fj30bp00

----------

